# Vintage Glass Door Knob Removal - HELP!



## Squished (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok, three of us are totally stuck. We're trying to remove these glass door knobs so we can re-stain and poly the door, but can't figure out for the life of us how to remove them. We're at the point of giving up. There are no set screws, no little holes, absolutely nothing to indicate how to remove these. We've tried turning counterclockwise to "unscrew" them, but no dice. Anyone have any suggestions?










Thanks in advance.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You did check both sides for a screw, right?


----------



## Squished (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow---never saw a knob set without at least one set screw----Big Jim or Steve may have run across something like that---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've removed at least a hundred of that style knob and never seen one with out a screw.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Try turning it counter clockwise to see if it will screw off the stem*. * If it attempts to but won't quite do it give a little tug as you turn*.*


----------



## Squished (Sep 18, 2012)

Fairview said:


> Try turning it counter clockwise to see if it will screw off the stem*. * If it attempts to but won't quite do it give a little tug as you turn*.*


Nope, nada.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Wow---never saw a knob set without at least one set screw----Big Jim or Steve may have run across something like that---


Yes I have and when one reason I own large sledge hammer is to smash antique crystal and glass knobs in mint condition to refinish the damn wood doors! 

Actually, knobs from either side often threaded into each other in opposite directions to grip themselves to the door. 

Really, let's see if we can rescue all. It's hard by remote control. 

Are there glass/crystal knobs in such great condition on both sides of the door? If not, what does the opposing thing look like? Does one or both knobs turn at all and work the mechanism at all or it is frozen? Have you freed up the plate on the edge of the door to see if the additional movement frees a knob on either side? I am sure you have, but in case not, have you tried part of a can of WD40 with an injector tube yet? 

Without being able to see, touch or twist what you have? May I suggest you call these folks who have done much work for me? They know antique locks and doornobs and will coach you through what is keeping you from refinishing this the way you want. Even if I were close and couldn't get your glass knobs off with my sledge hammer? I would have them on the phone. And you are going to want all the hardware replated anyhow right?

http://www.albarwilmette.com/hardwarerestoration/


----------



## spotco2 (Nov 11, 2012)

Most had a set screw like these










After you loosen the screw, you unscrew the knob from the spindle.

Some were kinda funky though. Can you post some pics of the edge of the door showing the lock and the part of the knob at the door?


----------



## Squished (Sep 18, 2012)

sdsester said:


> Yes I have and when one reason I own large sledge hammer is to smash antique crystal and glass knobs in mint condition to refinish the damn wood doors!
> 
> Actually, knobs from either side often threaded into each other in opposite directions to grip themselves to the door.
> 
> ...



The glass knobs are immaculate, the doors just need a refresh. I'm not going to replate anything, just polish it. All the plates are free, i can move them with easy, there's just nothing to indicate how to loosen them. There is definitely no set screws, especially not the size you posted in that picture.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Look for a small indentation at the base of the knob to push on to release.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.houseofantiquehardware.com/mortise-lock-set

Just another contact you might want to try and ask how to do it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree one side is left hand and one side is right, but something has to lock the knob in place once there adjusted to get rid of the play.


----------



## Squished (Sep 18, 2012)

wow, found it. It was the tiniest set screw I've ever seen and it was so encased in dirt I only saw it once I started cleaning the knob.


----------

